# Scavenger Hunt!



## grapegrl

I've played this on another forum and the results were usually hilarious...

The object is to find a picture online that fits the description (more or less) given by the poster before you. When you post your "find" in the thread, also post directions for the next poster. Let's keep the images safe for work, though.

I'll start things off...

Find a garden gnome gone wild!


----------



## Sinister

Here ya go. Hope this will suffice.


----------



## Bram Bones

next hunt:

F'ugly Sweater


----------



## grapegrl

Carson sez:
_Deliver me from thisth fashion nightmare!_









Okay, next up...

Find a furry genius!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Find a drunk dog!


----------



## Sinister

One can imagine the above caption:

_Say you'll love me tender..._

A blast from the past. 

One furry genius, coming up!


----------



## Hellrazor




----------



## Hellrazor

Im not playin! Hmpfh


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The first one is a 404, that's why even mne won't work.

here's your second one:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

???


----------



## HibLaGrande

Find a Large blue fuzzy thing


----------



## Bram Bones

Find an alien in a dress


----------



## HibLaGrande

two for the price of one 
Find a white spider


----------



## turtle2778

how bout an honest politician


----------



## Sickie Ickie

can you guess which is honest? Kerry or Snow Miser? :-D

A lamp in love


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Cow on a boat


----------



## grapegrl

Now find smiling fruit...


----------



## Bram Bones

HA!


----------



## Bram Bones

Go Find Evil Baby


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Seek out the: Fat Guy in a Little Dress


----------



## grapegrl

Next, I wanna see a celebrity eating a doughnut!


----------



## ScareFX

I want to see an animal waterskiing.


----------



## DeathTouch

Next find a donkey on an elevator


----------



## ScareFX

Find a woman with at least seven piercings.


----------



## DeathTouch

How the hello did you find that? LOL.


----------



## DeathTouch

Find a man with a golden toe nail.


----------



## ScareFX

(It's really creepy that this is a guy.)










Find a picture of Trixie the two-toofed crack whore.


----------



## DeathTouch

How the hello did you find that one ScareFx? No matter. Look what I found!










Now find me an pink Elephant.


----------



## ScareFX

LOL- That's NOT Trixie.










Find me the REAL Trixie the two-toofed crack whore.


----------



## DeathTouch

I found her! Took me a while but I found her!









Now show me a nun who likes carrots.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Bram Bones said:


> HA!


LMAO!


----------



## HibLaGrande

I want you to find me a wicker trumpet


----------



## ScareFX

DeathTouch said:


> I found her! Took me a while but I found her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now show me a nun who likes carrots.


LOL - Great job DT 

--------------------------------------------------

No trumpet Hib 

How about a wicker french horn?


----------



## HibLaGrande

LOL good enough for me ScareFX


----------



## ScareFX

HibLaGrande said:


> LOL good enough for me ScareFX


 okey-doke then...

I want to see a giraffe standing on a baby.


----------



## lady_bee

Lol I hope that is good enough.

Show me purple cheese.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

*Yep I'm a Vikings Fan!*

Search the globe for Ice Cold Monkeys


----------



## DeathTouch

Show me a pair of fuzzy balls.


----------



## ScareFX

Search the globe for a chocolate clown.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Can thee find me a sphere shaped tree house?


----------



## ScareFX

Please find me a snowman in a bathtub.


----------



## DeathTouch

Find me a girl with two noses.

Crap, go ahead ScareFX. You beat me to the punch.


----------



## DeathTouch

How about this?

Find a girl with two noses.


----------



## ScareFX

Find a dog with two noses.


----------



## DeathTouch

two can play that game.










Find me an old woman in a shoe.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Scower the universe and find a juggler of sports equipment(Not round).


----------



## DeathTouch

Find a litter box with a man in it.


----------



## ScareFX

DeathTouch said:


> Find a litter box with a man in it.


Your image does not show up DT.
http://image51.webshots.com/151/1/61/49/469716149HwjFqN_ph.jpg


----------



## DeathTouch

http://community.webshots.com/photo/469714039/1469716149078245500HwjFqN


----------



## Hellrazor

HEy DT is that guy taking a pee in the background of your juggling pic?


----------



## DeathTouch

Opps. Well, just in case someone was looking for some peeing in the background, here that is too. I should get two points for that. LOL. Thanks for telling me Hellrazor. LOL.


----------



## ScareFX

How about a wo"man" in a litter box?










http://x26.xanga.com/e20b5bf6d203340139195/b27388750.bmp

If acceptable, I want to see a woman throwing an axe.


----------



## DeathTouch

I will accept that on account that it is really kinky and I like it. LOL.


----------



## DeathTouch

I would like to see a Chinese stampede.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Here ya go a woman tossing *Whoa  * Duck! an axe

Your mission, should you decide to accept it. Find a Dancing Fish.....This post will self-destruct in 143 days.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

alright DT since ya beat me to the punch on that one, man that had to be by seconds.
Here is your stampede ala chinese.









Look far and wide for a Flying Camel (Not Sopwith)


----------



## DeathTouch

I didn't get the sopwith.










I want to see britney spears drinking a soda.


----------



## Hellrazor

Is throwing a soda okay????

I would like to see a dancing fish for Mr. Unpleasant if that is okay!


----------



## Hellrazor

PS: Sopwith is a plane called a camel DT


----------



## DeathTouch

Hellrazor said:


> PS: Sopwith is a plane called a camel DT


How come you know this and I don't?


----------



## Omega

I entered the wrong thing in here and it won't let me delete so i'm typing something in, Dave please delete this!


----------



## DeathTouch

How about Marty feldman eating a sandwitch.


----------



## ScareFX

You asked to see it DT...We deliver. 










I want to see a cat hanging from a ceiling fan.


----------



## DeathTouch

I can do better one better than that. I can give you a picture and video. Lets see you top that Mr. ScareFX, for whom I am coping his witch prop at this moment.










Video
http://snopes.com/photos/video/nokia.avi

I would like to see a naked tree.


----------



## TearyThunder

OK DT here's your naked tree:










Oh how about a ladder with monsters climbing it.


----------



## DeathTouch

I wish to see the end of the earth.


----------



## TearyThunder

I don't see a ladder and only one moster but oh well.










how about kissing fish


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Oh where oh where is a green hot dog?


----------



## DeathTouch

I wish to find whats over the rainbow.


----------



## bodybagged




----------



## ScareFX

DeathTouch said:


> I can do better one better than that. I can give you a picture and video. Lets see you top that Mr. ScareFX, for whom I am coping his witch prop at this moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video
> http://snopes.com/photos/video/nokia.avi
> 
> I would like to see a naked tree.


I was hoping you'd come up with that one DT! I laughed big time at that video. 

bodybagged - What did you want to see?


----------



## ScareFX

DeathTouch said:


> I wish to find whats over the rainbow.


How about what's under the rainbow?










Please find Nemo.


----------



## DeathTouch

I let you find him this time










I wish to find the great pink sea snail.


----------



## bodybagged

I want to see a big group cuddle. lol.


----------



## DeathTouch

I would like to ice in hell.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Let's find us a knotted snake


----------



## bodybagged

I'd like to see a lake of blood.


----------



## bodybagged




----------



## turtle2778

How bout chase on the 10,000 dollar bill


----------



## turtle2778




----------



## Mr Unpleasant

A Talking Penguin and Walrus would be most wonderful to see.


----------



## DeathTouch

that is easy.










I want to see partridge in a pear tree


----------



## Sickie Ickie

How about spongebob made from grapes?


----------



## HibLaGrande

I want to see a Nun eating a bannana


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

let's see a high powered firefly


----------



## grim reaper

http://www.noinput.net/blog/05-10-06_firefly.jpg (alll i could find)
lets see a tree talking to a cat


----------



## DeathTouch

Your wish is my comand. but I give you two kittens for the price of one.









I wish to see Chitty Chitty Bang Bang upside down.


----------



## grapegrl

I want to see Hugh Jackman reading the phone book. Hell, who am I kidding...it really doesn't matter what he's doing...I just wanna see Hugh!
(Bonus points and Scavenger Hunt Grand Poobah-ship to whomever finds him reading the phone book, though.  )


----------



## Bram Bones

getting warmer:


----------



## grapegrl

Bzzzzzzt!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

How about Hugh Jackman holding a book while on the phone?










Find a multicolored zebra (if this acceptable)


----------



## grapegrl

ROFL! I suppose that's pretty darn close! Thanks for the laughs, Bram and Mr U!

Now, someone go forth and find that multicoloured zebra for Mr Unpleasant!


----------



## ScareFX

Here you go Mr Unpleasant.










Please find non-actors gathering around a festivus pole.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Oh Festivus tree, Oh Festivus tree.... here you are for ScareFX to see









Now how about a Smiling Tarantula


----------



## bodybagged

How bout santa in hand cuffs!


----------



## Bram Bones

a tarantula entering someone's smile.

ew. that doesn't sound right.


----------



## Bram Bones

ooops


----------



## bodybagged

LOL.


----------



## bodybagged

Bram Bones said:


> ooops


This is even better!!!!!! LMAO!!


----------



## Bram Bones

so can I give the next hunt?

Find an angry buddha


----------



## bodybagged

vampire pony?


----------



## grim reaper

koala smoking a joint ?


----------



## TearyThunder

how about a laughing cat?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

seek and find a Cross-eyed Seahorse


----------



## HibLaGrande

seek out the midget priest


----------



## ScareFX

Find me a giant killer please.


----------



## DeathTouch

Easy one










Find the last soul.


----------



## HibLaGrande

find me a happy camper


----------



## Hellrazor

Find me 2 peas in a pod


----------



## bodybagged

I wanna see a singing buck.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

show me a toothless shark


----------



## ScareFX

LOL - Singing buck.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Mr Unpleasant said:


> show me a toothless shark


never seen that one comin' 

one shark with no teeth comin up.








I know not very imaginative.

Show me a Tamborines and elephants playing in a band.


----------



## bodybagged

I'm shure one of these guys plays a tamborine! lol.








how bout an evil bunny? I know I suck! lol.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Find me a dragons lair.


----------



## roadkill

http://www.dragons-lair-project.com/games/pages/images/dl/pic19.jpg

Now bring me a demon of the deepest pit of hell.


----------



## HibLaGrande

can you find me a bullet with butterfly wings?


----------



## DeathTouch

Find me a good bottle of beer.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Find me a picture of Charlize Theron at the beach.


----------



## bodybagged

I didn't know she was that hot. WOW! Anyhow.......... show me a hillbilly superstar.


----------



## Hellrazor

I would like to see a child (or adult) chasing an ice cream truck


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Find for all to see a Horse Wearing an Innertube.


----------



## lewlew

now can you find me a Bug in a Bottle?


----------



## Hellrazor

I would like to see a pool of jello or pudding


----------



## bodybagged

I just had to show my pony pic! Here's your jello! lol.








give me a flea circus, please.


----------



## lewlew

I would like to see a: marshmallow being cooked over a bunson burner


----------



## mrklaw

Let's see a scifi pinup.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

How about some Sissy SuperHeros


----------



## lewlew

can you find a picture of the Amish doing something they shouldn't?


----------



## DeathTouch

I want to see king of the chicks.


----------



## HibLaGrande

find me an honest politician


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

seek and find a tiny cop.


----------



## TearyThunder

I found a bunch of honest politicians.
http://www.python.net/crew/manus/Presidents/










I wanna see pigs flying.


----------



## turtle2778

people in hell having ice water


----------



## HibLaGrande

search the world over and bring me the image of a one eyed hairy monster


----------



## DeathTouch

Show me the way to go home.


----------



## Hellrazor

I see 2 eyes DT...


----------



## Hellrazor

How bout that... now show DT a way to go home...


----------



## DeathTouch

those are not eyes, they are spots.


----------



## Hellrazor

those are totally eyes.... judge! judge! I want a ruling here....

LOL


----------



## HibLaGrande

another thing I would like to see
A pygmie on roller skates.


----------



## DeathTouch

There is no such thing as a pygmie on roller skates. Maybe ice skates but not roller skates.


----------



## HibLaGrande

That is absurd! There is no such thing as ice in pygmieland, they would have to use wheels.


----------



## spideranne

How about a piggie on rollerskates...








If that makes the grade I would like to see dancing blueberries.


----------



## DeathTouch

I can live with that. Except those are ladies skates. A male pig(Get it) can not be seen in ladies skates.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Try to find a Hawaiian Gorilla


----------



## grapegrl

Excellent, Mr U! Your clever ingenuity deserves a hairy "hula girl-rilla"...










Now...find me a tasty dwelling.


----------



## bodybagged

Every man drools over this "tasty" mansion. 
if this isn't good enough, how bout this?








show me a midget carnie.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

*This guy must certainly qualify* 









*But, I felt obliged to include this picture as well...just because.*









I'd like to see someone getting the uncomfortable end of a rhino


----------



## DeathTouch

She might not look too uncomfortable, but I think this will do.










I would like to see the 7up guy drinking coke.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

*After much searching I was forced to resort to this!*









Show me a gangster elephant


----------



## DeathTouch

Yo Yo Yo, meet 2pochyderm










find an old aracde game


----------



## turtle2778

How bout sexy turtle


----------



## Lazario

A sexy turtle? Try this one:










Find me... 3 men in a tub.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

As much as it pains me...Here ya go. Hey what's with the bubbles?










Search the world over and discover a Fountain of Youth


----------



## DeathTouch

Now mind me Joan Jet with pig tails.


----------



## turtle2778

Damn, i looked for an hour and couldnt find that one...this sucks


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, if you can't find joan jett in pig tails, just find a pic of Joan jett.


----------



## Lazario

I had to get a little creative for this one:










I'd like to see... a picture of Mark Wahlberg doing something he's probably ashamed of now (that shouldn't be too hard).


----------



## bodybagged

if I was him or his family, I'd be ashamed of this......








find me the place where sleeping dogs lay.


----------



## turtle2778

quiet woman


----------



## TearyThunder

Seek me out a prop whore.


----------



## Lazario

bodybagged said:


> if I was him or his family, I'd be ashamed of this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find me the place where sleeping dogs lay.


That's Donnie. Nobody cares about Donnie.


----------



## Lazario

I would like to see... a bird on a wire


----------



## mrklaw

Let's see the short end of the stick.


----------



## Lazario

(my answer is circled in yellow) This guy (has) got the short end of the stick.

Show me : a blindfolded lawyer


----------



## grapegrl

The guy on the right HAD to have had a blindfold on at some point in time! (my apologies to all you MJ fans  )

Find me a picture of someone minding their business...


----------



## Lazario

(Zack Lynch: managing director of NeuroInsights, is an economic and social forecaster advising global organizations on the impact of neurotechnology on business, government and society. He serves on the advisory boards of the McGovern Institute for Brain Research at MIT, Center for Cognitive Liberty & Ethics, the Center for Neuroeconomic Studies and SocialText, a social software company. He is currently finishing his book on Neurosociety: How Brain Science Is Shaping the Future of Business, Politics, and Culture) - You can't get more _minding_ of your business than that.

Show Me : A Neon Sign that actually has nothing to do with advertising bars, booze, or club-culture


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

I'm not sure this sign has anything to do with....well, anything. (yeah I know you meant the electric kind but WTH)










Show me "when the moon hit your eye like a big pizza pie"


----------



## Lazario

I think I'll cheat and give you 2 photographs instead (I can't resist):

















Show me : A boxing Diplomat


----------



## Hellrazor

Lets start this up again.. show us *2 peas in a pod*


----------



## ScareFX

How about seeing *some things that go bump in the night*?


----------



## Hellrazor

I cant wait to see what peeps come up for that Scare fX, the only thing I can think of is not......kid friendly... LOL


----------



## ScareFX

Hellrazor said:


> I cant wait to see what peeps come up for that Scare fX, the only thing I can think of is not......kid friendly... LOL


LOL - Bad Hellrazor bad.


----------



## Vikeman

How about this!









I tried to find something nice!

Let's see someone "Scared Strait"!


----------



## ScareFX

Good one Vikeman.

Will a Scary Strait do?









If so, lets see a *message in a bottle*.


----------



## Koumajutsu

show me, *the kiss of death*


----------



## TearyThunder

Seek me out a wild child.


----------



## Vikeman

Here's a wild child









Let's see a Halloween party hangover!


----------



## ScareFX

Here's a Halloween party hangover.









Lets see *The Ghost with the Most*.


----------



## Vikeman

This ghost definitely had the most!










How about a lost soul.


----------



## ScareFX

Here's a lost soul.









Now find an emo cutter.


----------



## grapegrl

He was "emo" when emo wasn't cool...

Find me an odd couple.


----------



## Vikeman

Here's an odd couple









Show me on the tip of one's tongue.


----------



## grapegrl

sthtuck?









Now show me a funny accident...


----------



## Vikeman

How's this?










Show me a point of no return.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

A time warp back to the 70's resulted in this...









Show me the minds eye.


----------



## Lilly

The minds eye, but who's?








show me demented


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Dr. Demento*










*Please show me the future.*


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Here's is your glimpse into the future... My excellent friend









Show a pickle doing something naughty(remember rule 1.6)


----------



## Vikeman

Here's a drink called a dirty martini. It's made by using a baby dill pickle and pickle juice.









Let me see a chicken crossing the road!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here you go










How about a picture of the Green Hornet and Kato


----------



## Vikeman

Here you go!










Let me see one of my favorites, Thor.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

here you go










how about a glimpse into Victorian era magic?


----------



## grapegrl

Ladies and gentlemen..._*Aleister Crowley*_!










Let's see some Friday eye candy for the ladies!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How's this?










Now, I want to see a picture of the happiest kid on earth.


----------



## DeadSpider

Happiest 'kid' on earth?










Let's see a ferocious bunny.


----------



## TearyThunder

How about a mad cow?


----------



## DeadSpider

mad cow...

well, I would think its mad... having to pull THAT around









Let's see barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## TearyThunder

Seek me out a cold day in hell.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

She looks a little chilly










How about the weirdest wedding photo on the net?


----------



## TearyThunder

Well here's a bride's maid.










How about a cool nerd?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think this satisfies the request










How about a real American hero?


----------



## Vikeman

He was a hero when I was little










Let me see a land far, far away.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How about Tatooine?










I want to see a picture of a dream come true.


----------



## Vikeman

How about having this for a home










Show me on the outside looking in.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think this works










How about a picture of the scariest clown on earth


----------



## Vikeman

How's this one.










Let me see a "I told you so!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Warning of a flat Earth?










How about 6 of one, half a dozen of the other?


----------



## Vikeman

How about this?










I want to see "Let sleeping dogs lie"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm not going to wake these two up....










How about two peas in a pod?


----------



## Vikeman

This might apply to someone here! It's a twins cake called two peas in a pod.









Let me see "All hands on deck!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ah, Pat Boone....










I want to see what life would be like on Mars.


----------



## Vikeman

Marvin wouldn't be happy with us there!










Let me see "once in a lifetime"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I assume you like the Talking Heads?










I want to see the best present ever given to someone


----------



## Vikeman

That's easy, my son Blake.










Show me an idea in the works.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What a sweet wonderful kid!!!!

How bout a time machine?










Your favorite monster of all time?


----------



## Vikeman

I always liked this one!










Let me see right around the corner!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

don't look for too long!










how about a good night's sleep?


----------



## grapegrl

Me so sweepy...










SSSssssshhhh! Now run along and find me an attention whore.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is this OK, GG?










I'd like to see the basic food groups.


----------



## Vikeman

How is this?










Let me see the world's largest egg.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Bigg egg -










Someone being creative with mud?


----------



## Vikeman

Here's a house of mud and straw










Let me see the other side of life.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Do you also talk to angels?










I want to see America's Next Top Model.


----------



## Vikeman

How about her!










Show me what a bad morning looks like.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Good morning honey.....AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"










let's see a hooker with a heart of gold.


----------



## Vikeman

Here's a Hooker, not sure if his heart is of gold, but she sure was good as gold










I want to see the long arm of the law.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Plastic Man at your service.










A pleasant way to pass a rainy day?


----------



## Vikeman

Kicked back with a cold one, listening to Buffett!










Let me see time standing still.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

it ain't movin...










howzabout working smarter not longer?


----------



## Vikeman

How's this?










Let's see a stiff upper lip!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

will this do?










let's see once bitten twice shy


----------



## Vikeman

How's this?










Let's see down and out.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here ya go










I wanna see the King of the World


----------



## Vikeman

Some call him "The King"










How about right up my alley.


----------



## grapegrl

Ssstrike!










How about showing us an unwelcome houseguest?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's a few of them...










Let's see your concept of a perfect world.


----------



## TearyThunder

I don't think a pic could explain it as well as this can 






How about happy as a lark?


----------



## Koumajutsu

How about a Studebaker Lark in a happy parade?









Show me a Kouma in Georgia


----------



## TearyThunder

You think you are funny eh? Fine...here you go. 










How about a hunger strike?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No way!










Let's see a true friend


----------



## WickedWitch

He's feeling the love of a true friend










Find me the ugliest witch possible


----------



## TearyThunder

How about a wild dream?


----------



## Koumajutsu

does this count?









can I see a friendly demon?


----------



## TearyThunder

How about 3 of them 



















How about a happy camper?


----------



## Koumajutsu

OK. How's this?









now, show me some junk in the trunk


----------



## WickedWitch

Find me a purple people eater


----------



## Koumajutsu

how's this?









can I see.... a hot shot


----------



## WickedWitch

Lets try a hunters moon


----------



## Johnny Thunder

here ya go - this moon is up, werewolves are hunting....










i want to see a golden opportunity


----------



## Koumajutsu

here ya go










can I see your worst nightmare


----------



## TearyThunder

How about a missed oppertunity?


----------



## Koumajutsu

how about a missed opportunity to make lots of money off the masses?









how about a fast yugo?


----------



## WickedWitch

Will this do?









Show me a dust bunny


----------



## DeadSpider

dust bunny??










show me a witch doctor


----------



## skullboy

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A9iby4X.t...http://www.wiseguyspromo.com/Witch_Doctor.jpg
Best I could do
Show me a skeleton dancing with a Full beer mug.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

best i could do










let's see an example of the luck of the Irish


----------



## Koumajutsu

do pots at the end of the rainbow count as Lucky?










ok, show me Krough making christmas decorations....J/K 
though, how about a creepy christmas


----------



## TearyThunder

Well if this was in my house for Christmas it certainly would be creepy.










How about a dream come true?


----------



## Koumajutsu

wrong color, but one of my lesser dreams:










show me sunshine, on a clowdy day


----------



## TearyThunder

How about a perfect world?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's one










How about a pic of best friends?


----------



## Nefarious1

Here are some best friends for ya! LOL  

Can you find me true love?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think the board can all agree about this one.










Let's see a scary Santa Claus.


----------



## Peanut5150

http://english.cri.cn/mmsource/image/2005-12-22/230santa.jpg

and as a bonus... me looking scary with Santa Clause...

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/peanut515065738/album/576460762305074624/photo/294928803003417455/16

Now show me blissful ignorance


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Oops.










I'd like to see a mountain man.


----------



## TearyThunder

I hope mountain men will do.










How about wishful thinking?


----------



## dynoflyer

Sure, there's beer in the fridge, help yourself.










How about a snack?


----------



## Nefarious1

This looks like an awful good snack to me!!










I'd like to see the worst Christmas present ever!


----------



## TearyThunder

How about a happy grouch?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How's this?










Howzabout star crossed lovers?


----------



## lewlew

Star crossed lovers it is.










Can I see: 'Death on a stick'?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

How about a silly pumpkin?


----------



## Copchick

Here, I got you a couple...










How about a weird sea creature?


----------



## Hairazor

A picture of a penqiun sliding on the ice please


----------



## Copchick

I found you a Pittsburgh Penquin sliding on the ice.










How about someone doing an irish jig?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Show me a picture of the most terrible halloween costume éver...


----------



## Hairazor

Please, a picture of a goat chasing a dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a video of that?






A walmartian


----------



## Copchick

There were SOOOO many to pick from so I picked the pregnant chicks lettin' it all hang out! Why aren't there reproduction permits/restrictions?



Okay I wanna see a glacier with an orca in the picture


----------



## Frightmaster-General

How about a picture of your 'primal fear'...


----------



## Copchick

Wow FMG, that is one beautiful picture! Just how I imagined it!

Okay here's your picture...










Okay, now I would like to see a drunk scottsman wearing a kilt, please.


----------



## Hairazor

How bout 3 of them?










An airborne skateboarder would be nifty


----------



## scareme

A video of Tony Hawk skateboarding in a plane






A lamb eating.


----------



## Copchick

A laughing rabbit is what I'd like to see, please


----------



## Hairazor

Will this work?






someone using a pogo stick, please


----------



## RoxyBlue

As if they need help jumping:










A dog wearing a funny hat


----------



## Copchick

Will this do?










I'd like to see a horse riding a cowboy


----------



## scareme

http://www.kapgar.com/my_weblog/2008/06/well-i-walk-int.html

bear drinking a bottle


----------



## Hairazor

A deer in a store would be great


----------



## RoxyBlue

They must have been looking for beer for the drinking bear:






Foxes on a trampoline


----------



## Copchick

Ask and you shall receive Roxy!






Now I'd like to see the statue of liberty with a sunrise or sunset


----------



## sparky

http://ts3.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=5000506578829358&id=bfa842d7699bd4fefc8e0fd737dfda89

What about a huge lightning storm !


----------



## Copchick

Is this big enough?










I'd like to see what a million dollars can buy


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yeah baby!









I'd like to see a mad grandma.


----------



## Hairazor

Picture of baby bats in blankets, please


----------



## Copchick

Awwww, looky what I found!!!!










I'd like you to find me a funny halloween demotivational poster


----------



## Hairazor

Your wish










How about a ******* wedding


----------



## MrGrimm

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_akLHpeO7qyA/TMF7WgVuSgI/AAAAAAAAC-U/ma_B3l_sThE/s1600/*******%25252Bweddings.jpg

How about a murdered holiday mascot


----------



## Hairazor

How bout this?










How about a picture of a truck in a tree?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Here you go HR. Don't drool over the dude too much









How about an interesting FedEx truck wreck?


----------



## Copchick

*FedEx vs. UPS*

I wonder if they were delivering to the same address.










Funny picture involving Bill Clinton and someone else


----------



## Hairazor

Will this do?










A picture please of a whimsical hot air balloon


----------



## Copchick

Will either of these suffice?










I want to see something endangered.


----------



## Hairazor

Those are great--now--










Please, a picture of a kissing fish


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go










How about a picture of a cute reptile?


----------



## Hairazor

Like this?










I would like to see a lame Halloween costume.


----------



## Copchick

Can't get any more lame than this.










Show me something on your bucket list that you want to see in your lifetime


----------



## Droidecon

The northern lights. 


The scariest thing you've ever seen.


----------



## Copchick

I debated posting this picture. It's by far the scariest day I've ever experienced. Most of us can say that I'm sure. As for what I've personally seen, I can't post it.










Okay, show me an act of kindness, please.


----------



## Hairazor

I was touched by this after the big Sandy:










Please, a shooting star


----------



## Copchick

Make a wish HR, it's at :03. 




I'd like to see one of the wonders of the world


----------



## Hairazor

I'd like to see a dog up a tree


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go - Stuckie the Mummified Dog in a tree:










How about a scary looking lemur?


----------



## Hairazor

Scary but at the same time awfully cute










How about the view from the top of a ferris wheel


----------



## Copchick

Check out the silhouette of the ferris wheel on the beach.










How about a picture of a terribly ugly fish?


----------



## the bloody chef

Very definitely _NOT_ the Catch-of-the-Day!!!! :xbones:

How's about.....hmmm....a cartoon sheep, perhaps!


----------



## Copchick

Here you go TBC...










Now I'd like to see a picture of a queen in all her majesty


----------



## Hairazor

Like this?










Show me a million dollars, please


----------



## the bloody chef

Now don't spend it all on Bluckies!!!! 

I'd love to see a funny skiing cartoon! :xbones:


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, just wondering, ummm, where exactly is that pile of money?

Anyway, back to skiing:










How about a dancing dog?


----------



## the bloody chef

Awesome ski cartoon!!!! 

ask and ye shall receive!!! 

How about a weird looking cat?


----------



## Copchick

I wouldn't hug this one.










Show me a picture of what you think paradise is.


----------



## the bloody chef

Nice Kitty! 
Paradise, as everyone knows, is a small town in Pennsylvania!!! :winkin:

How about a picture of a really big beer?


----------



## the bloody chef

where's the pic??? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
wt?!?!?! there's a nice pic of Paradise, Pa. out in the cosmos somewhere!


----------



## Hairazor

Big enough?










Now how bout a bull in a china shop?


----------



## the bloody chef

Aaaah! That's refreshing!

Anything for you, HR! 

I'd love to see a nun riding a bull?


----------



## Copchick

I'm having awful luck trying to find that one. How about nuns riding the Thunderbolt roller coaster at Kennywood?










I'd like to see an amazing sunset


----------



## Hairazor

This is across the street from my house a couple years ago!










A funny picture with a kangaroo please


----------



## Copchick

Ooo, pretty!

How about this one? Looks like he really enjoyed the new year!










Show me an awesome picture of a castle


----------



## the bloody chef

Here's a nice castle!
How about afunny knight to guard the castle?


----------



## Hairazor

Niceeee castle!










How about a menacing chicken


----------



## the bloody chef

Sir Kitten of Kaboodle!!!

Here's your mean chicken, HR...

Okay CC....I heard ya'.....how about a strange animal couple?


----------



## Hairazor

This is one of my all time favs










How about the funniest looking fishing boat


----------



## Copchick

Don't know if this is a fishing vessel or just a commercial boat. It's a funny one though!










If I was on the waterways with this ship, I'd be laughing my uranus off!

How about a picture of our solar system or a planet from our solar system?


----------



## Hairazor

Will this do?










Now for a picture of an animal on a rooftop


----------



## Copchick

This is one big boy!










How about a picture of something or someone that is a world record?


----------



## Ramonadona

Will this work?


----------



## Ramonadona

Now, a picture of a sleeping beauty...(sorry, I forgot to post the next thing above)!


----------



## Goblin

A dancing cowboy


----------



## DocK

How about hip-hop dancing cowboys










I'd like to see an accident waiting to happen...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just in time for dinner:










Show me a joyful animal of your choice


----------



## Ramonadona

Now, a picture of...um...HALLOWEEN...go figure why. lol


----------



## Goblin

Zombies having a snack


----------



## Ramonadona

a horde of...(you choose)


----------



## Goblin

A bat wearing clothes


----------



## Ramonadona

A purple tulip


----------



## Goblin

Dancing aliens


----------



## DocK

There you go...

Hammer-time


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're asking for hammer time?










How about a goofy bird picture?


----------



## Ramonadona

Hope this is goofy enough for yah...










The smallest violin in the world


----------



## Goblin

A dinosaur wearing a costume


----------



## Copchick

Pittsburgh had a dinosaur/art display throughout the city a while back. This one is my favorite, it's T-rex wearing Fred Rogers' (AKA Mr. Rogers) sweater.










Show me a dancing feline please.


----------



## Ramonadona

How about a hula hoop champion?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hula and gymnastics combined:






I would like to see a loon, please.


----------



## Goblin

Sting (TNA wrestler)


----------



## Ramonadona

Hope this is what you were looking for...





Pippy Longstocking


----------



## scareme

Candle light


----------



## Goblin

Someone flying a kite


----------



## Ramonadona

A beautiful flower garden, please


----------



## Rahnefan

A dissected scarecrow or x-ray view of one please.


----------



## Ramonadona

a tender heart please...


----------



## Goblin

A zombie square dance


----------



## Ramonadona

Let me just say...I've seen better zombies!





A creative wall, please


----------



## Goblin

A waterspout


----------



## Ramonadona

A hair-raising experience, please.


----------



## Goblin

A turtle on roller skates


----------



## Ramonadona

That hair raising experience really makes me laugh! Bwahahaha!










A clip/photo from a favorite movie, please


----------



## Copchick

I couldn't pick from the two so, here's two from the same movie:











My heart breaks every time I watch this movie and I bawl like a baby. I love the movie though.

Okay now I'd like to see a beautiful picture of the flag of our nation with a beautiful background.


----------



## Ramonadona

Thanks for sharing those clips...got lost in them once again...what a great movie!

American Flag Photo by childs419 | Photobucket

I'd like to see another tender moment, please


----------



## Goblin

Frankenstein in shorts


----------



## DocK

Looking for these?









Show me a halloween costume that's nice, but never will make it in store


----------



## Ramonadona

I'd like to see a creative Halloween decorated room, please


----------



## Goblin

The Headless Horseman


----------



## Ramonadona

Wow! Thanks Goblin...such creativity!


----------



## Ramonadona

Anything...can't think...too tired


----------



## Goblin

An alien wearing a flowery shirt


----------



## Ramonadona

Now...John Wayne in a flowered shirt (good luck)


----------



## Goblin

The best I could do was John Wayne dancing! 










A gopher in pigtails


----------



## Ramonadona

Not the best picture...but here ya go!









Now...please show me a gorilla in a hula skirt


----------



## Goblin

A monkey shooting pool


----------



## Hairazor

How's this?










I would like an eagle in flight, please


----------



## Goblin

A zombie clown


----------



## Copchick

Here you go Gobby - 


Show me something that is emerald green please


----------



## Goblin

A dancing vampire


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got one for you:






Let's see a very happy dog


----------



## Copchick

Look at the smile on this one: awww....










I'd like to see a picture of something that is in the Guinness Book of World Records


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Certificate and all... 










Show me a picture of a Halloween ToT-trick...


----------



## Goblin

Ghosts


----------



## Hairazor

How about a tattoo of a smiley face on a person


----------



## Goblin

A waterspout


----------



## Hairazor

A picture of bed springs planted with flowers would be nice


----------



## RoxyBlue

They actually exist










How about a kissing toad?


----------



## Goblin

Tyrannosaurus Rex


----------



## Wry Glenn

Evil sloth


----------



## Frightmaster-General

An insane haunter :googly:


----------



## Hairazor

let's see a monkey riding a pig


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Aren't the both adorable? 😁 Just once I'd like to see a clown that *isn't* creepy.


----------



## Hairazor

I would like to see a man in the moon


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

How about a complete goof playing golf.


----------



## Hairazor

Love that ^










Frogs on gators, please


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Funny you should pick frogs. My last one I was gonna say "a frog car", but changed my mind. 🤣 








How about a haunted ice cream cone, please!


----------



## Hairazor

A sinister looking rose woulds be nice


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

How about a scary clock please!


----------



## Hairazor

Man-eating pumpkin


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

I know you're expecting something like this...








but I like this second one better. 🤣 









May I see a Frankenstein hotdog?


----------



## Hairazor

^ HeeHee










A pumpkin totem pole would be nice


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

I like this one myself...









How about a non-Nightmare Before Christmas Halloween-themed Christmas display? 😁


----------



## Hairazor

Rainbow with sun shining


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Yikes! I do believe such a photo is scientifically impossible, so this drawring will hafta suffice. 😁








Or perhaps an optical illusion?









How 'bout a real life witch?


----------



## Hairazor

Sweetie swears this is a real witch











Monkey playing ball, please


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

I hate soccer...









A vampire in a compromised position


----------



## Hairazor

Hot air balloon with pets


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Love this one...








An evil tree, please.


----------



## Hairazor

Cat sitting on a dog


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

An pet owner that looks like their dog!


----------



## Hairazor

A frog in a flower


----------

